# transfert d'un compte vers un autre pays



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je m'explique :

J'ai une adresse mail qui est associée à compte store Italien. Je souhaiterais transférer ce compte vers la france. est-ce que c'est possible ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2013)

suffit de lire l'aide apple ( ou itunes store)
iOS : connexion à un autre compte iTunes Store avec identifiant Apple


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2013)

Merci Pascalformac,

je n'ai pas assez cherché avant de poser ma question...


----------

